# So. It is time to ditch Chrome! Ublock (not Origin!) no longer functional.



## Vayra86 (Feb 18, 2019)

Just installed Firefox and not going back, Chrome uninstalled.

Ublock is no longer properly blocking ads on several websites going through Chrome. With that and the upcoming changes to Chrome it is about time to say goodbye. Google can stick their adsense where the sun doesn't shine.

Good thing Firefox seems like it is about as feature rich and works similar these days.

Also... dark theme  Should have done this earlier. Spread the word and keep your browsing as ad-free and in-control as you prefer it to be.

*EDIT: Soooo I guess I need to pay attention. I clean installed the OS a few weeks back and apparently, my Chrome had the Ublock (without the Origin) extension... *

*Woops! Changed title (again...) *Regardless, I do fancy Firefox so far


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 18, 2019)

Google chrome + adblock plus and noscript plus still works like a charm for me blocking ads on Youtube and other websites filled with silly javascript adverts and other ads that adblock fail to block.


----------



## R0H1T (Feb 18, 2019)

sepheronx said:


> Firefox is also partially owned by George Soros.  Whom is like a real life James Bond villain.  So I refuse to use firefox as well.  I guess only option now is Opera...


And Opera uses chromium engine so you probably should drop the use of browsers, I wonder what people did back in the prehistoric days of the internet


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 18, 2019)

i've seen duckduckgo browser pop up as a promoted tweet on my Twitter feed, my ex-line manager was also using this browser aswell.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 18, 2019)

R0H1T said:


> I wonder what people did back in the prehistoric days of the internet



 netscape


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Will sub to this just in case there's something I need to do with Chrome or another browser for me to use


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 18, 2019)

vivaldi.com


----------



## sepheronx (Feb 18, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> vivaldi.com



I tried vivaldi.  I do like it.  But isn't it too using Chromium?


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 18, 2019)

sepheronx said:


> I tried vivaldi.  I do like it.  But isn't it too using Chromium?


yes it is. but i havent seen ads where there shouldnt be (didnt paid special attention so it could be i didnt notice).
will double check later when i am back at home



Aquinus said:


> I suggest keeping this _opinions_ to yourself.


i'd add also stop feeding yourself with cheap desinformation.

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...nspiracy-finkelstein-birnbaum-orban-netanyahu


----------



## c2DDragon (Feb 18, 2019)

notb said:


> Out of pure curiosity: why exactly are ad-blocks so important to you? You don't like the advertising? You don't like how it slows down the browser? Some religious reasons?
> Honestly, I never used any form of ad-blocks. I kind of assumed this is how people on the Internet make money, so why make it harder for them? After all I like the content.


Many times malwares infected ads, in many informative websites. Not only little websites.
Few examples : 
https://www.tomsguide.com/us/youtube-mining-malware,news-26530.html
https://www.infowars.com/new-york-times-bbc-nfl-hit-with-ransomware-from-malicious-ads/
https://securitywatch.pcmag.com/mal...ahoo-infected-thousands-of-users-with-malware
https://www.cnet.com/news/malware-delivered-by-yahoo-fox-google-ads/
Yep, ads can be pretty dangerous.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 18, 2019)

Firefox with NoScript, Ublock and Ghostery. Duck Duck Go for search. Google Analytics marked untrusted in NoScript=Bliss


----------



## notb (Feb 18, 2019)

c2DDragon said:


> Many times malwares infected ads, in many informative websites. Not only little websites.
> Few examples :
> https://www.tomsguide.com/us/youtube-mining-malware,news-26530.html
> https://www.infowars.com/new-york-times-bbc-nfl-hit-with-ransomware-from-malicious-ads/
> ...


You can put malware on websites in many other ways. During the peak of crypto mining craze we've seen some reputable sites either being hacked to add malware or adding it consciously.
I'm not convinced blocking ads changes anything - other than maybe slowing down the process of making more robust safety mechanisms.
Sure, you can avoid many dangers by not going into water or staying home, but there's always a cost. Web ads are essential to the Internet model that we have today. It's either them or paid content. To be honest, I could go for the paid content (I already pay for many things online). Could you as well? 


sepheronx said:


> Video was 60mins if I am correct.  And what Soros done to my homeland, I will never really forgive.  Continues to fund really evil people like Navalny is enough for me to say screw this guy.


Man... you're running around calling Soros a devil. Now you criticize him for supporting one of the leaders of opposition in Russia ("really evil", seriously?).
Don't go further with this. Not worth it.


----------



## c2DDragon (Feb 18, 2019)

notb said:


> You can put malware on websites in many other ways. During the peak of crypto mining craze we've seen some reputable sites either being hacked to add malware or adding it consciously.
> I'm not convinced blocking ads changes anything - other than maybe slowing down the process of making more robust safety mechanisms.
> Sure, you can avoid many dangers by not going into water or staying home, but there's always a cost. Web ads are essential to the Internet model that we have today. It's either them or paid content. To be honest, I could go for the paid content (I already pay for many things online). Could you as well?


The internet money making model is changing with sponsors for example. Internet will not die because of the loss of ads revenue.
Some websites died cause they didn't adapt. I even know a french TV channel that died due to lack of support and ads. Well it's sad but if they cannot adapt, maybe they are not worth it. For sure I can support great content makers if they need it for their survive.

I don't get how you can suppose blocking ads would slow down the process of creation of safety mechanisms. I mean, it's not the same "game".
People were fed up being spammed with "Enlarge your penis", now ads are more targeted (I still get those "enlarge your penis" somehow...well...shit )
People wanted their favorite websites in HTTPS, websites use HTTPS now.
People wanted the death of pop-ups, websites stopped the pop-up ads campaigns, browsers now permit to auto block them.
Cookies can be deleted at the close of the browser for more safety.
Adobe, Java, HTML have more security and you cannot say they get money from ads nor lose money because of less ads.
Still, you can use NoScript which will block the content on a website, it's for paranoids but it adds security.
I prefer wearing a browser condom than nothing.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 18, 2019)

Chrome updated and everything still working for me. Don’t use Ublock because I don’t agreee with sold information and “good” ad lists. So I use ublock origin. And that’s working fine.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 18, 2019)

sepheronx said:


> I dont use Tesla, Netflix or Spotify.  I have dealings with some Amazon competitors so I rarely would use them.  As for Microsoft, well, lets just say that I use MS but done so with a $20 cd key so I am not concerned.
> 
> Should also mention, he is responsible for the London stock exchange crash too FYI.  Which ruined a lot of lives.  So I would say that is a pretty good James bond villain like.  Plus more.
> 
> ...



Kindly asking you to stop going offtopic and keep your baseless statements out of my topic.



Solaris17 said:


> Chrome updated and everything still working for me. Don’t use Ublock because I don’t agreee with sold information and “good” ad lists. So I use ublock origin. And that’s working fine.



Ublock Origin is the only Ublock though is it not? Its ABP that does the 'good' ad thing.



Mussels said:


> This is the 'general software' section of the forum.
> 
> George soros does not appear to be a web browser or adblocker, so this thread is going to get cleaned up to keep it on topic.



Thanks!



notb said:


> Out of pure curiosity: why exactly are ad-blocks so important to you? You don't like the advertising? You don't like how it slows down the browser? Some religious reasons?



I disable ads because:

- They are liable to serve malware

- They disturb the browsing experience, distract me from what I'm doing

- Ads go further all the time to get your attention. From auto-play video, to fields that hijack your mouse cursor, to content that scrolls along down with you, full-screen in your face popups, its ridiculous. And its not _just_ free sites either... I own a sub on a local newspaper, and reading it digitally under my logged and billed account, I still get ads - _right through the middle of articles_. I sent them an email complaining, and I'm supposed to suck it up. So, I block it and the sub was cancelled... Now I read the same paper for free online without ads...

- The internet can exist fine without the rampant advertising - that is how it started and even managed to grow. Simple hobbyists adding value because that is what they like to do. Its the same principle I have with regards to game modding. If you can't or don't want to do it for free, fine, stop doing it. It is very positive _*not to commercialize everything*_. Look at Youtube content for a good example. The moment tech tubers get big, they get commercial and you can immediately raise big question marks on all content they produce, trustworthiness, accuracy, etc.

- There is a complete lack of self-restraint among advertisers. All bets are off. End users are just numbers, so why would I care about those who serve it?

- Websites that offer something the userbase really wants do _not_ need ads to survive, and they never did, and if they do, yet can't, then we should question why they exist. (TPU for example: just recently we see more ways to extract income, and I also whitelist the site because it deserves it - value is recognized and people pay for it out of goodwill, same with some small selection of F2P games such as Path of Exile).

- I don't like the advertising either. Most of it is straight up misleading and if I need something I will go find it. Bottom line, I use the internet _on my own terms_ and not on those of random people looking to make money. My physical mailbox also has a sticker saying NO to all advertising papers. Total waste of effort, time & resources with me.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 18, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Ublock Origin is the only Ublock though is it not? Its ABP that does the 'good' ad thing.



Nope. uBlock and uBlock Origins are branches of the original product. Developer Raymond Hill for some reason decided to hand management of the software off to a fellow dev, and Raymond kept his own under his control (uBlock Origin, coincidentally enough). The version passed off to "chrismatic" (uBlock) immediately gained donate buttons and had other questionable issues. I personally use origin, but to each his own 

Friendly reminder to all before points are awarded, keep to the topic


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 18, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Nope. uBlock and uBlock Origins are branches of the original product. Developer Raymond Hill for some reason decided to hand management of the software off to a fellow dev, and Raymond kept his own under his control (uBlock Origin, coincidentally enough). The version passed off to "chrismatic" (uBlock) immediately gained donate buttons and had other questionable issues. I personally use origin, but to each his own
> 
> Friendly reminder to all before points are awarded, keep to the topic



I will update the title. I've been using Origin as well the whole time. Never knew it had branches.

*EDIT: Soooo I guess I need to pay attention. I clean installed the OS a few weeks back and apparently, my Chrome had the Ublock (without the Origin) extension... 

Woops! Changed title (again...)*


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 18, 2019)

I use waterfox with no adblocker. The only websites I visit are tpu, video cards, Amazon YouTube,eBay, gumtree, wish, and a occasionally one of those t-shirt sites where I can buy custom designs. Oh and scan and ocuk. I'm fine with all the ads they help pay for the content. I don't visit anandtech anymore cuz the ads are intrusive these days


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 18, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> Chrome updated and everything still working for me. Don’t use Ublock because I don’t agreee with sold information and “good” ad lists. So I use ublock origin. And that’s working fine.



Same here, just checked, using the latest version.





Ublock origin still working...


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 18, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> I use waterfox with no adblocker. The only websites I visit are tpu, video cards, Amazon YouTube,eBay, gumtree, wish, and a occasionally one of those t-shirt sites where I can buy custom designs. Oh and scan and ocuk. I'm fine with all the ads they help pay for the content. I don't visit anandtech anymore cuz the ads are intrusive these days


I've tried waterfox before, may have to reinstall and see how it's doing. Still need to pop Opera back up and let it update.... I just want one that runs fast _for me. _There are tons out there, and tons of reviews "The newest ****** is ultra-fast!!" Yeah, well, I'm not the reviewer, and how I use ***** may not match up to what you do. Which is how I end up with 5 different browsers on my PC heheheh


----------



## Vario (Feb 18, 2019)

I use Palemoon a lot, it is okay but you have to get the Ublock Origin off github. I use Palemoon, Chrome, and Firefox about equally.


----------



## Vario (Feb 18, 2019)

Would be nice if the political idiocy was kept to the political idiocy forums.  This is about web browsers not conspiracy theory bullshit.


----------



## Countryside (Feb 18, 2019)

Ad-blocker developers (and users) can rest easy News link


----------



## Arjai (Feb 18, 2019)

One word: SlimJet 
*Drops Mic*


----------



## notb (Feb 18, 2019)

Arjai said:


> One word: SlimJet
> *Drops Mic*


Worry that Ads contain malware and slow down your PC.
Replace a mainstream open-source browser with a closed one developed by a bloke.
;-)


----------



## Vario (Feb 18, 2019)

For those of you using Sea Monkey, Pale Moon, and other firefox legacy/ERP forks you can get Ublock origin for it here:
https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/blob/master/dist/README.md#firefox-legacy


----------



## Nxodus (Feb 18, 2019)

Mozilla did some Feminazi/Antifa/radical communist-tier bullshit recently, perhaps a few months ago but I totally forgot what it was. Anyway, I'm keeping my PC away from those SJW anarchists.

Vivaldi is an excellent browser, and they actively clean chromium from bloatware and telemetry stuff, they even stated that there's no spying going on. My ublock origin is still working. I can only recommend Vivaldi


----------



## Nxodus (Feb 18, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yet another person adding undocumented FUD to this thread.



sorry didn't know what was going on, I just read the first few posts. Just wanted to recommend Vivaldi


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 18, 2019)

I've tried them all at some stage and guess what? We all have different priorities and paranoia is pretty far down my list.
Although I have Chrome installed and used it for years, I changed when I discovered Vivaldi and Opera. I now use Opera full time, because of one or two stand out features. the most important for me being the vast amount of speed-dial thumbnails that can be populated (only 8 with Chrome). 
It has also has its own built in ad blocker and VPN and can be synchronised - unlike Vivaldi, the last time I looked.
I've heard said that, since the Chinese own now own Opera that they're probably spying on Opera users, but I suppose there's a conspiracy for everything nowadays and that little nugget won't stop me from using Opera.
Loads of thumbnail goodness


----------



## bogmali (Feb 18, 2019)

Do I need to keep reminding folks to keep the political comments out of this? Last warning, I will close the thread and issue points.

Edit: Closed per OPs request


----------

